# Underwater splice box - OK to fill up with silicone?



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I would continue to use a small amount on the cover only. Never remove the connector. This is a special water tight connector and if taken off, it must be replaced. I hate to say it, but the best built submersible pumps eventually leak. Some motor shops are excellent with pump repair. Check around and see. This way you get it with the cord attached and the J-Box sealed. You can just put it in, and forget about it. If it leaks, then it's their issue. Ask about the warranty.

Thats all I got. Hope it helps you.


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

Most of the fountain companies I've done work for use wax to fill the boxes. That way you can heat it up and pour it out to access the splices if needed. You sure it is silicone in these boxes and not wax or a wax like compound ?


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

I do alot of fountain and sump pump jobs........ all of them, the j-boxes are completely filled with a 3M potting compound. The j-boxes are a "one time use", however the installation usually lasts for quite a while. We have had underwater #1 cords spliced in this method and have never had a problem with them.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

It was definitely silicone. The pumps and the lights were both attached to the same junction box so it was filled up pretty well (with wires) but less than legal capacity.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Interesting info on how guys terminate pond and fountain splices, I've never done one myself. I do my fair share of dock power and stuff near the shore here and I always fill the wire nuts with silicone.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I have only gotten into a few occasions where I did a fountain, but I think the lights all came with what must have been potting compund, though I can't remember for sure.


----------

